# Looking for a Dark Sable Breeder in Norcal area



## firefighter911 (May 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this site and I love it. I live it northern california and I am lookig for a breeder that has dark sable puppies. I would like them to be close. I know of a few around here but there are a lot and are hard to find. I would like to be able to train it in advanced obedience and protection. I would also prefer the standard coat not the long coat. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

drescherhaus.com
truehaus.com

are in norcal.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I also reccomend Truehaus. They have a few very nice litters coming this summer sired by their gorgeous sable male. 
I've been there, their place is immaculate and they are knowledgable about what they have and what they have coming.
I'm getting a pup from them this summer, theyre still 'cooking' but Im waiting anxiously.....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, True Haus has a couple litters coming up that should contain some dark sables. They are great people to work with. Located just outside Oroville, CA.


----------

